# Hilfe Gewässer in kolumbien



## schwab (9. Dezember 2013)

hallo zusammen, ich bin gerade im Norden Kolumbiens unterwegs. war schon mal jemand dort?  welche Flüsse und Orte eignen sich zB. auf Wels barsch oder payara? vielen dank vorab. gruss Hannes


----------

